

Some Notes on Distributed Key Stores - uggedal
http://randomfoo.net/2009/04/20/some-notes-on-distributed-key-stores

======
blasdel
It's not perfect, but it's nice to see someone pop CouchDB's bubble.

It took me quite a while to realize that for all it's bluster, the all the
talk about CouchDB being 'distributed' is at best conjecture, and mostly just
bullshit.

------
alexandros
What exactly is a distributed keystore? Google's 1st result on this is the
linked article.

~~~
neilc
He's talking about distributed key-value stores (aka distributed hash tables).

------
miracle
Nice writeup. Should have mentioned hbase as well.

~~~
evgen
No, it wasn't. When someone starts off with what appears to be a limited
understanding of the difference between replicated and distrbuted, lumps
systems that are clearly _not_ key-value stores in with the list (apparently
so that he can throw in an vague dismissal and move on), and then ends the
whole lame wrap-up by declaring that he just decided to write his own version
of a system that was already on his list (but was dismissed because he thought
parts of it were too complex for him to understand) then warning bells should
be going off in your head.

~~~
gruseom
_decided to write his own version of a system that was already on his list_

It isn't necessarily unreasonable to write your own version of an existing
system. Sometimes you can do something much simpler that meets your particular
needs. Also, in many cases it's easier to write code than to read it. Edit:
the OP makes a similar point in an amusing way: _at least when it breaks,
you’ll be more fond of it_.

------
moonpolysoft
Skeeviness? Did memcachedb offer him sex for crack?

